# Old School Soundstream USA 204 Four (4) Channel Amp Great Condition Works 100%



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Soundstream USA 204 Four 4 Channel Amp Great Condition Works 100 | eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a collector's item with US flag board. Very nice!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Very nice. Love those stars & stripes boards:thumbsup:


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

When was the USA series produced?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I know these replaced the SA series but not sure on the exact timeframe. They were the entry level amps. They did not handle the low loads that the Reference and Rubicons handled. Never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know how to delete this. Can somebody please close this thread or delete it? I had to re-list my amp due to a buyer wanting it shipped to a PO Box.


----------

